# Bass Tournament



## ugly_stick101 (Dec 22, 2005)

I think it was last April or May i went to a bass Tournament. well i ended up in 2nd place and i was only 15 then. I received 20$. It was a blast we were out all day in a boat. I wasnt much further from getting 1st place. I think 1st place got like 47$. however i was unable to make it to the next tournaments. But i can now say...Watch out... you might get whooped on by a kid..lol. Oh and my secret technique was i used a blue rattle-trap the whole time :wink: ....................Bass love those things


----------

